# Cliff's Detroit Agate pen



## duncsuss (Mar 13, 2016)

[ @woodintyuuu ] Back in January, just before the auction, Cliff offered up a number of pieces of Detroit Agate (thread here) the deal being that anybody who took some had to make a pen for him. _(edit: except Colin, who made a pen for the auction)_

This is what I came up with: since these blocks of hardened paint over-spray came from the Packard Motor Car Company plant, I thought the most appropriate pen kit to use with it was this one.

It'll be on it's way after I've shown it to the guys at the turning club on Thursday -- thanks Cliff, it's an opportunity I do not expect will come around again

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2016)

Great job Duncan, and pairing up with that kit is perfect. Nicely done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a beauty Dunc !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome turn Duncan, you did that piece justice!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 13, 2016)

Too cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 13, 2016)

dang. If you had posted this before I posted mine I wouldn't have posted it that's sharp

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> dang. If you had posted this before I posted mine I wouldn't have posted it that's sharp


If I hadn't listened to your advice about drilling 1/8" at a time and letting everything cool down before continuing, I wouldn't have a pen at all. I've used some fussy materials, but this stuff doesn't cut you any slack.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> If I hadn't listened to your advice about drilling 1/8" at a time and letting everything cool down before continuing, I wouldn't have a pen at all. I've used some fussy materials, but this stuff doesn't cut you any slack.


See everybody I do know something. Yeah Lol Well luckily the pen that crack I was able to save it but you can notice it if you know what you are looking for.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice job and great looking pen. I have made a couple of these pens and have an order for one for a car salesman now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 14, 2016)

bamafatboy said:


> Nice job and great looking pen. I have made a couple of these pens and have an order for one for a car salesman now.


Soooooo you have some agate stashed away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 14, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## blaineo (Sep 20, 2016)

My word....tempted to try my luck at making some "replica" blanks....thin layers of alumilite maybe? hmm....

Anyways, that's a fitting kit for those blanks. Hope to see more of you guys posting your pens ya made with these blanks!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2016)

blaineo said:


> My word....tempted to try my luck at making some "replica" blanks....thin layers of alumilite maybe? hmm....
> 
> Anyways, that's a fitting kit for those blanks. Hope to see more of you guys posting your pens ya made with these blanks!!



Yeah well good luck with that. Most of the people that got any from Cliff found that the "blanks" were just trash. I got one of the few pens from the material he traded people with and I feel like I should send it back to the guy who made it for me (Colin ) as hard as Cliff screwed him.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yeah well good luck with that. Most of the people that got any from Cliff found that the "blanks" were just trash. I got one of the few pens from the material he traded people with and I feel like I should send it back to the guy who made it for me (Colin ) as hard as Cliff screwed him.



No, you keep it. I did manage to keep one for myself. Eventually I'll do the matching cufflinks for myself.


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 21, 2016)

I remember seeing that original thread. Wow the pen is really stunning. Great story and history behind the materials.


----------

